#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  psycholoog nodig?

## online_hicham

Salam Aleikom,

Heb je klachten als: somberheid? stress? eenzaamheid? schuldgevoelens? of kan je bepaalde gedachten niet loslaten en pieker je vaak? 

Blijf niet langer zitten met die vervelende onnodige klachten en contacteer mij. Ik ben een ervaren gz-psycholoog (8 jaar) met een eigen praktijk. Kijk op mijn website Internet behandeling met Marokkaanse psycholoog. 
Er zijn ook reallife sessies mogelijk in Amsterdam.

*- Vergoeding via zorgverzekering!*

Groet Hicham

----------


## GreatHonour

leuk hoor

----------

